# Antique pen gun



## kg333

Found these images on another site today, and thought it was pretty neat. Apparently the guy who found it thought it was some kind of weird pen and nearly shot himself in the groin with it. To be fair, I consider myself pretty gun-saavy and probably wouldn't have guessed, either.

KG

Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## Steve M1911A1

These were available for general sale when I was considerably younger. They were even advertised in the back pages of comic books.

Since they were for sale during my lifetime, I must note that I am deeply offended by being referred to, even at second hand, as an "antique." :mrgreen:

I believe that these pen guns were supposed to be used only with tear-gas cartridges. However, I know that people did use them to fire bullets.
I probably would not do that, were I to come across one of these devices.

Some of these pen guns have trigger buttons, and in some cases the trigger button is actuated by the thing's pocket clip. Some fire only by pulling back, and then releasing, the cocking knob. The little "side track" off to the right of the cocking knob is the safety notch, such as it is.


----------



## grasshopper

Ran into these a couple of times during law enforcement days in the 60's. It is a tear gas pen which fired a small .22 cal. tear gas ctg. It didn't take the bad folks too long to figure out how to use them with regular .22's. They also did the same with pot metal .22 cal. "Starter" pistols designed to fire blanks. They would just drill out the barrel obstruction and use regular .22 shorts. Although not recommended, these were a deadly combination at close range and got anyone in possession of either a quick trip and long stay in the slammer.


----------



## AirForceShooter

Had a neighbor in NYC (cop type) that had one in 38 special.
It was his final back up.

Brutal to shoot.

AFS


----------



## DangerDavis

That's pretty cool. It looks like that one was used quite a bit.


----------



## mastersmith70

*pen tear gas gun*



kg333 said:


> Found these images on another site today, and thought it was pretty neat. Apparently the guy who found it thought it was some kind of weird pen and nearly shot himself in the groin with it. To be fair, I consider myself pretty gun-saavy and probably wouldn't have guessed, either.
> 
> KG
> 
> Photo Album - Imgur


Does anyone have an ideal of the valve?


----------



## mastersmith70

Also who made it


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i have seen about 25 different makers of these including colt, faultless, altas, sterile, willison.... these were sold for $3.50 to $8.00 

they fall under the AOW classification of the NFA as gadget gun or a pen gun. they require the tax stamp and registration.


----------



## mastersmith70

Is anyone still making the tear gas ammo for the 38special.l


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

since the pen guns have been restricted and off the market since 1968 i am gonna guess and say .... NOPE!


----------



## Leonsarao

I have a tear gas pen made in italy. It is missing the screw in cartridge holder.any suggestions?


----------



## tony pasley

The pen gun was made for OSS during WWII and came in .22, .25 calibers. Then after the war they made tear gas bullets and sold to public.


----------



## usprophet

I had one stolen back in the early nineties that looked exactly like that one right down to the scratch on the barrel where I scratched when it went off in my face when I was loading a tear gas cartridge into it. I don't know who you got it from, but I can pretty much guarantee you're holding a piece of stolen goods.


----------



## AllenFromPa

usprophet said:


> I had one stolen back in the early nineties that looked exactly like that one right down to the scratch on the barrel where I scratched when it went off in my face when I was loading a tear gas cartridge into it. I don't know who you got it from, but I can pretty much guarantee you're holding a piece of stolen goods.


The Op has not posted since 2013. I doubt he will see this. Also hope you are just joking and not trying to start problems.


----------



## jtguns

As I remember, there was a Korean made one that was being sold in the 90,s. A guy at work had it until I told him that it couldn't have it on the property. .22lr if I remember right.


----------



## TheReaper

I remember Pen Guns being advertised in the back pages of Popular Mechanics magazine when I was younger.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...And on the back page of some comic books, too.


----------



## tony pasley

And Steve has the very first comic book ever published he bought the first


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Actually, Tony, both Superman and I are about the same age.
I was born in early January of 1938, and _Action Comics #1_, in which Superman appeared for the first time, came out in June of 1938.
So I'm six months older than he is!

Of course, I couldn't really read Superman comic books for about another five years, and by then I had the raving hots for Sheena, Queen of the Jungle.
(Sheena: Like Wonder Woman, but with more bosom and a lot less clothing.)


----------



## tony pasley

It took you 5 years to read 1 comic book!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Well, part of that time was spent learning how to read...

...And also learning why I liked Sheena better than the Supe.


----------



## Cait43




----------



## Steve M1911A1

That's her!
I've always been a sucker for blondes.
Especially relatively unclad ones.

Please note her "headlights," an important feature to us boys.


----------



## usprophet

kg333 said:


> Found these images on another site today, and thought it was pretty neat. Apparently the guy who found it thought it was some kind of weird pen and nearly shot himself in the groin with it. To be fair, I consider myself pretty gun-saavy and probably wouldn't have guessed, either.
> 
> KG
> 
> Photo Album - Imgur


You are holding a stolen gun. It was stolen from me in the early ninties as I recognize the markings. It was given to me by my father and I reported it stolen. I have since reported it seen on this web page and they said they would look into it and that having a stolen gun is a felony.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That's her!
> I've always been a sucker for blondes.
> Especially relatively unclad ones.
> 
> Please note her "headlights," an important feature to us boys.


Not to mention that the attacking lion has thumbs.


----------



## 4mandareyn4

Hi! I cleaned out a Sheriffs old storage unit years ago and I stumbled across this. Had no idea it actually worked and so accidentally discharged one of the bullets in picture BUT I was wondering if there is any kind of demand for this? I am looking to sell it and have no idea what a fair market price would be. Any suggestions? And do gun shops buy this sort of thing? Thanks in advance for any help you can give me!


----------



## Tangof

There was one that fired a red flare. A lot of LRRP guy's carried them as a last ditch signaling device. They weren't issued, so they must have been commercially sold. This would be in the Sixties.


----------



## stokes

tony pasley said:


> It took you 5 years to read 1 comic book!


Evelyn Woods speed reading course didnt come out til much later.


----------

